
From Art School to SE Researcher at Microsoft - madamdo
https://www.software-engineering-unlocked.com/from-art-school-to-microsoft-research/
======
lsinger
Especially the beginning where she recounts how she enrolled in a computer
science university program without owning I found super interesting. I wonder
if one could still pull that off today — there surely are still people without
computers and smartphones, maybe not for financial but ideological reasons?

